# Elephant under the rug



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have recently found myself becoming more cynical and have decided to take a temporary break from SM for my own well-being. I am disillusioned about a few things that have made me rethink what SM is all about, and need some time to sort it all out. Maybe I just need a break. I just thought it fair to speak clearly so that no one thinks I have died or something, since I am an avid poster. 
Sending you all my love in the interim. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sandi . I have taken many breaks, things can get upsetting somtimes, but I keep coming back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This was not a threat to leave SM---simply a notice that I would be absent for a time. If a moderator wants to remove it I am ok w/that.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I understand your feelings and I know sometimes you do just have to take a break, especially when your heart is involved. It can be stressful.

But we need you here. So please do not be gone long. :grouphug:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandi, I respect your feelings and hope you can join back soon. I think sometimes we all feel exactly the way you do. Hugs to K and L and you from McC Bimmer and myself ..:grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Totally understand where you are coming from. But don't stay away too long, we need folks like you on this forum!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, I NEED YOU here


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You are not alone. It gets hard sometimes around here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - sometimes we all need a breather but you would be missed, sorely. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

Hope you come back soon., you give such great advice, always upbeat with a sense of humour. I've got so much going on these days, ,that I can usually only steal a minute or two. Be well and be happy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi you will be missed and come back real soon. We will miss seeing the sweet faces of little L and K too and miss hearing about all the trouble little Miss L gets herself into.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so self centered, I think it is my fault. Listen, I am starting to hold my breath right now....and I, phew I breathed, but I am holding my breath again until, oh crap, I breathed again...but I swear I am holding my breath, until you come back. I love you Sandi....waiting to exhale.................................................


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feel like Sylvia...like maybe it's my fault. But honestly, I feel the same way you do. I'm still posting....but my heart is not in it at the moment. I stop in for a moment, then off to Facebook again.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm so self centered, I think it is my fault. Listen, I am starting to hold my breath right now....and I, phew I breathed, but I am holding my breath again until, oh crap, I breathed again...but I swear I am holding my breath, until you come back. I love you Sandi....waiting to exhale.................................................


Oh no, Sylvia, I think it's because of me being silly and joking around in Kim's post about grooming....maybe some members here did not appreciate it and I'm so sorry, if this is my fault.
I just thought I did not have to be so scared and paranoid all the time (about Charlie's care) and a joke or two wouldn't hurt :blush:....
It's just that I've been so sad and depressed for a long time and being here with all of you guys makes me feel happy and silly again...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I'm so self centered, I think it is my fault. Listen, I am starting to hold my breath right now....and I, phew I breathed, but I am holding my breath again until, oh crap, I breathed again...but I swear I am holding my breath, until you come back. I love you Sandi....waiting to exhale.................................................





The A Team said:


> I feel like Sylvia...like maybe it's my fault. But honestly, I feel the same way you do. I'm still posting....but my heart is not in it at the moment. I stop in for a moment, then off to Facebook again.


I kind of feel like Sylvia and Pat ... like maybe it's something I did ... or, maybe what I haven't been able to do ... post more to your threads here and on FB. 

I feel so bad that I haven't been able to keep up with SM and FB. And, then when I do respond to someone's post here or on FB ... then I feel as though everyone else thinks that I am intentionally ignoring their posts. 

Sandi, please know, that I love you, as others have expressed here, too. I have always admired you for all you do. You are an inspiration to so many.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh no, Sylvia, I think it's because of me being silly and joking around in Kim's post about grooming....maybe some members here did not appreciate it and I'm so sorry, if this is my fault.
> I just thought I did not have to be so scared and paranoid all the time (about Charlie's care) and a joke or two wouldn't hurt :blush:....
> It's just that I've been so sad and depressed for a long time and being here with all of you guys makes me feel happy and silly again...


We like silly and joking!! At least I do!!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

:huh: Love your posts...hope you will be back soon!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We will miss you Sandi! You always provide such great info and advice, not to mention care and compassion.
They say that "absence makes the heart grow fonder" so hopefully after a little break you will decide that you miss us as much as we will miss you.
Auf Wiedersehen - wishing you all good things until we meet again. :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sandi -- you have been so nice! I've been just recently back, but you have been very kind and caring. Hope you return so we can share stories about how we love spoiling our Maltese!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi, take the time you need to sort out what needs to be sorted out. It can be tricky to find a happy balance on forums sometimes I think. Anyway, just know that you are loved. Hugs to you and the babies.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, you will definitely be sorely missed! I completely understand where you are coming from, and respect your need for a break. I've taken a break lately, though not intentional, due to all the stress of going through our (finally!!!) completed living room and bathroom remodeling, so have only popped in at odd times. For that reason, I have missed any drama or upset going on. I will be praying that during this hiatus you find some much-needed peace and quietude of the soul. Take care, dear friend.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Will miss you, take care.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandi sometimes we all need a break from something or other, but don't stay away too long. Your advice and wisdom is something that I've come to rely on here.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sandi, you will definitely be missed. I've only been able to pop on from time to time lately with everything going on with DH so I've missed any drama. So take the time you need, but come back soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I can certainly relate with what Sandi said and respect her for being so honest and forth write with her thoughts and feelings. I will miss her and her posts as well as hearing about Kitzel and Liesel and hope that when the time is right for her, that she will be back again. Until that happens, please take care Sandi. 
I am on another Forum where there can be so much drama and personally speaking, at times it gets to be too much and also gets somewhat competitive with some of the Members. I then have to stay away for a bit.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I have recently found myself becoming more cynical and have decided to take a temporary break from SM for my own well-being. I am disillusioned about a few things that have made me rethink what SM is all about, and need some time to sort it all out. Maybe I just need a break. I just thought it fair to speak clearly so that no one thinks I have died or something, since I am an avid poster.
> Sending you all my love in the interim. :wub:


Sandi, I do this often, in fact, I'm doing it right now. I find if I spend too much time in one place I become very cynical. By nature I am blunt and sometimes come off a little harsh-I try to watch that but the longer I stay in one place seeing the same things posted over and over again and the same type of responses and patterns going on-the more it shows in my posts.

Right now, I pop in now and then, hold my tongue mostly and keep opinions to myself and just try to share in on the fun and silly stuff. I post pictures and chime in occasionally on a post. It goes in waves-eventually I will settle down again and post like crazy.

I think we can all use a break now and then, I think that is true with any forums I have ever been a part of and all the participants.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sandi, you will be missed. Please come back soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- we will miss you, but completely understand. I think all of us take breaks from time to time. I know that I do.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

All I can say is I'll miss you Sandi, and of course Kitzel & Liesl...I hope you decide to join back in soon, even if its only to post a pic or 2 or 3.....! Hugs & best wishes!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hug Sandi. Not much on here myself for the same reason. PM me or email me if you need anything, want to vent, or whenever. In my dreams I see Lisi and Stormy in a stand off when they meet.  Luvies!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I totally get where your coming from Sandi. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I totally get where your coming from Sandi. :grouphug:


Me too:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've taken a couple of breaks along the way...most recently, I have been gone for a LONG time due to changes in my personal and home life. Everyone needs a breather every now and again for one reason or another. I know you are a valued member here and have a great perspective to share...I hope you will be back soon.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww, Sandi! I hope you won't be gone long! I have not been on here as much lately as life is keeping me really busy. But summer is coming up and I'll probably check in more often. Hopefully you just need a little break and you'll come back with great stories to share.


----------

